# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  What Cryptocoryne is this

## trang

I found these growing next to a river near where i live and am thinking there some sort of Cryptocotyne. They were out of the water but would be submerged most of the time as this is the dry season Any ideas what they may be ?

Thanks

----------


## illumbomb

Very nice, could be Cryptocoryne crispatula since you are staying in Thailand I presume. You can refer to this website: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Countries/MainAsia.html for more information and reference.

----------


## trang

Thanks for the I.D it certainly looks like it in link you sent me, the flower has that same corkscrew appearance. I didn't know there were so many varieties of the same species, i have put a couple in my tank to see how they go. After a week they look good and don't seem to have been knocked back.

----------

